# Sunday girls rule! 2/16/14



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

OK you fishing junkies, took the family out for a ride Sunday and of course we had to drop a few lines in the water. Got out around 7am to a nice morning, temps rose quickly and no bait to be found! :thumbdown:

First stop lots of porgies so we kept some for bait and some for food.:thumbsup:

Second stop, lots of lesser AJ's.

Third stop a charm! :thumbup: The girls took over, my two knucklehead/deckhand/amateur fishermen couldn't hang, the girls just stomped them into the ground. Biggest AJ, biggest grouper, biggest trigger. I would be ashamed myself if I got hammered like that. Of course I was at the helm and not part of the action. That's my story and I'm sticking to it. :001_huh: Really, the ladies put it to us all day.

Oh, and the dog Rocket was in sushi heaven!

All in all, great day to be alive, thanks be to God!:notworthy:


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

bunch of smiles a good day


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Good times and good tablefare. Can't beat that! Thanks for the post.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Looks like your wife and daughter had a fun day of catching Ben. You might have to get them into the Fishing Chics Tournament this year. No bragging rights for Kevin and Jason this trip but there is always next time. After your fish fry at work you need a good fish box or two to stock the freezer again. I have to say that for jigs only your crew did real good. Great report and pics too!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Oh and the new penn carnage rods held up great, lots of tip action with great response!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like a fine day w/the family...All the catching was a bonus!:thumbup:


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Fine outing with the family


----------



## RaisinCain (Feb 4, 2014)

Very nice. Looks like a great day on the water. Hope you have many more.


----------



## spb65 (Mar 15, 2008)

I always have more fun when my daughter is catching.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Dang Ben even your dog fishes! Great video's and pics. You and your family are in danger of becoming jigging junkies. Those jigs seem to work pretty good too.


----------



## Kailua Boy (Jul 31, 2013)

Hanapa'a Bruddah!!! Great videos and pics - another amazing day on Ms. Ruth! Tell the ladies "Great Job" on their catch! as for the boys.. well.. tell them I'm sure they did a really good job scrubbing down the boat! LOL - Thanks for sharing and looked like a great day with the Ohana on the water!!!


----------

